# Seventh Generation decides NOT to partner with Walmart



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

http://www.seventhgeneration.com/sit...KTMHF&b=913129

Quote:

If I had to pick one word to describe the last 12 months at Seventh Generation, that word would probably be "growing pains." Okay, that's two words, but you get the idea. Growth is an easy pick for Issue of the Year. "Extremely difficult" are the words I'd pick to describe the questions that this growth has posed for a business aspiring to be authentic, transparent, and responsible. How fast should we grow? How might rapid growth impact our values? How do we balance the desire to make our products more accessible with the challenges (and stress!) that substantially increased distribution brings? And, perhaps most important of all, how do we select the most appropriate retail partners?
AND

Quote:

Wal-Mart, for instance, has virtually no transparency around their supply chain, particularly in their private label merchandise. The company doesn't disclose its factory locations so that consumers can see how its products are made. In addition, much of the research we've seen shows that there are, in effect, huge government subsidies (to the tune of about $1.5 billion annually) going to finance health care and provide food stamps and housing for Wal-Mart employees who can't afford even basic necessities on their salaries. To me, this is a terrible business model-a company that is generating over 10 billion dollars in annual profits is essentially using public funds to subsidize its labor costs! We wind up subsidizing Wal-Mart with our tax dollars for the benefit of their shareholders. That's unconscionable.
I thought this showed a ton of integrity. Anyone want to join me in writing a thank you?


----------



## Bella'smamma (Jun 24, 2004)

I am a loyal customer and will thank them.
Thanks for posting this
Cecily


----------



## MAMichele (Jul 17, 2005)

Well, some companies still have a soul and integrity... definitly a BIG







to Seventh Generation!!!!


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

:


----------



## Milkymommi (Aug 29, 2003)

WOW! That's awesome! I am constantly trying to avoid the BIG stores for these very reasons. In my city it gets tough sometimes but I have managed to stay out of Walmart for the most part. I *LOVE* 7th Generation stuff and I just recently put in a request at my local grocery to carry more of their products since they have stocked a bunch all of the sudden.

Good for them !


----------



## mamimapster (Oct 27, 2004)

Wow!
I've never bought any of their stuff, because of cost but now I'm going to scrape some money out of our budget to make it happen. ANYONE who calls wal-mart out on their rotten treatment of employees deserves my money. There is something seriously wrong in our country when people working full time cannot afford to feed their families.


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

I have been switching to more and more natural cleaners and I'll be much more diligent about looking for 7th now. Thanks Annette for calling this to our attention!!

Jen


----------



## mahdokht (Dec 2, 2002)

I know it's gonna cost my family, but I'm going to have to find a way to start purchasing their products. I can't believe people like that still exist. Kinda restores my hope in humanity...


----------



## mamachandi (Sep 21, 2002)

I have been buying seventh generation for over 10 years and was so glad when they started carrying them in wholefoods mkt, so that I wouldn't have to mailorder. I supplement with homemade house cleaning products and stock up when it goes on sale. I try not to buy too much healthfood junk food and we eat out only once or twice a month to be able to buy natural/eco friendly products. My extended family can't see how we afford it and then I look in their pantry and they shop at samsclub (owned by walmart) or costco, and they have mounds of junk food stock piled and I just think... how


----------



## tyedyedeyes (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mahdokht*
I know it's gonna cost my family, but I'm going to have to find a way to start purchasing their products. I can't believe people like that still exist. Kinda restores my hope in humanity...


You wrote my exact thoughts...I am going to have to find the money from somewhere. That's awesome. I will definitely be sending a thank you letter to them, praising them on their decision and on being outspoken as to the reasons why.


----------



## Super Pickle (Apr 29, 2002)

How encouraging. I'm going to start supporting SG too.
I was kinda sad yesterday to learn that my favorite local store is going to stop carrying Burt's Bees b/c the chain drugstores have been selling it cheaper and they can't compete.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

That's brilliant!

We use their dishwashing detergent and toilet paper (mainly because they're the only recycles/green ones available around here).


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mahdokht*
I know it's gonna cost my family, but I'm going to have to find a way to start purchasing their products. I can't believe people like that still exist. Kinda restores my hope in humanity...

The best way to save money while purchasing their products is to not buy too many of them!! I buy a few basics (such as seventh generation dishwashing liquid) and use them to make my own cleaning supplies.

Seriously, this is my list of cleaning supplies: vinegar, baking soda, seventh generation free and clear dishwashing liquid, essential oils (EO), seventh generation automatic dishwasher detergent (plan to purchase soon) and inexpensive (XTRA brand) "free and clear" laundry detergent.

I use the dishwashing liquid as an ingredient in my all-purpose cleaner (1/2 cup vinegar, 2 cups water, 1 tsp dishwashing liquid, a few drops spearmint EO) and I use this for washing mirrors, countertops, outside of the toilet and tub, and as a room air freshener. I also use the dishwashing liquid as bubble bath (it makes GREAT bubbles and is much less expensive than the all-natural bubble bath mixes.) For mopping floors, I use vinegar, EO, a tiny squirt of dishwashing liquid, and water.

I've still been buying inexpensive laundry detergent because it's SO MUCH cheaper than the 7th generation stuff and I'm able to find an inexpensive "free and clear" brand that doesn't irritate my nose. But now I'm wondering about the corporate policies of the company that makes XTRA detergent- anybody know?


----------



## Bella'smamma (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for the awesome tips!
Wondering what brand EO's you use?
I LOVE Young Living EO's

Cecily


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

Yep Mahdokht, you took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## umbrella (Jul 25, 2002)

Excellent! Off to write a letter.


----------



## BabyBumblebee (Mar 16, 2005)

That's awesome, and shows a lot of integrity. I have loved their products and philosophy for a long time, and now I'm off to write them the thank-you that they're owed......







:


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

What others have said. I will find a way to work their products into my budget because I hate Walmart and what it stands for.

DB


----------



## Robin926 (Jun 25, 2005)

I love SG products, and we've been buying them since DS was born. Our local grocery store carries them. I'm thrilled to hear they've spoken out against Walmart. I feel even better about buying their products now!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

here's a new movie coming out by the maker of "outfoxed" about wal mart and the evil empire. enjoy!

its got wal mart irate and the movie makers are feeling the heat from the nation's wealthiest retail store


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I might have a serious Bio-Kleen addiction but I would be happy to try Seventh generation for giving Wal-Mart the finger.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

s up

Somebody has a conscience!


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

This is awesome! I use a lot of their products all the time - toilet paper, tissues, paper towels, laundry detergent. One way I've found to keep the prices down a little is to buy cases of things, especially when they go on sale. Our local store offers a 10% discount for special order cases, and will even take that discound off of sale prices. When I order food products like that, we'll tend to eat that food more often because we have it... but you can't exactly use more toilet paper than you'd normally use


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

That's fantastic. (Reminds me of that happy day years ago when Celestial Seasonings tea refused to partner with Nestle for bottle iced tea drinks.)

Thanks so much for my new signature.


----------



## Mynn (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Off to write a letter.


----------



## echodonn (Jul 18, 2002)

Thank You 7th Gen for voicing what your consumers know it's great to sponsor an admirable company!


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

While I agree that the company does deserve a ton of praise, we do have to remember that companies are still going to do what's in their best interest. How many of you would be outraged if you had read an article about how they were holding hands with the great big retail monster? They know where their customer base is, and it isn't at Wal-mart


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I don't care if they are doing it because they sold their soul to Satan and it was a contractual obligation, any one refusing to partner with Walmart is a great company in my book.

Really, mamas, I have had a rough week, and I love how positive this thread has been- thanks!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mynn*
Glad to hear this. I noticed on a recent trip to Target that they are carrying Seventh Gen cleaning products and diapers now. Very happy about that.









Nothing impresses me like snark accompanied by integrity in a company.


----------



## taz925 (Nov 29, 2001)

I was talking about this with my DH this weekend. What if all companies decided to stop selling at Walmart? How would Walmart change to get these companies to sell at their stores?

Oh and when is the Gov't going to say, hey why are we subsidizing a 10 Billion dollar companies workforce?


----------

